# Where are the spot



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

The spot have totally disappeared on the northern obx. Where'd they go?


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

fishloser said:


> The spot have totally disappeared on the northern obx. Where'd they go?


90% of the global warming since 1971 has been absorbed by the oceans from 0 to 700 meters. Is that an effect along with the great whites coming to land? Nobody knows.


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

opcorn:


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Gary Carrier said:


> 90% of the global warming since 1971 has been absorbed by the oceans from 0 to 700 meters. Is that an effect along with the great whites coming to land? Nobody knows.


I would address the "Global Warming / Climate Change" issue, but it would rapidly turn "political" and "nasty" . . . So, I'll pass on commenting, at least for now !


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Gary Carrier said:


> 90% of the global warming since 1971 has been absorbed by the oceans from 0 to 700 meters. Is that an effect along with the great whites coming to land? Nobody knows.


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

Topsail Island in particular Seaview Pier is having one of the best year they have had in 10-12 years


----------



## Sandbar (Oct 16, 2013)

RjTheMetalhead said:


> View attachment 13697


Haha! In conclusion: pirates hate hot weather!


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Sandbar said:


> Haha! In conclusion: pirates hate hot weather!


AARGH, Matey !!!


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

I guess asking a question on this forum is a no-no for serious answers.


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

To answer your question fishloser I would have to venture a guess and say south. That's about all I know.


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

dlpetrey probably got it right. Always heard in the fall they come out Chesapeake and take a right. Spots can migrate 1/2 mi off the beach and the recs miss them. Perhaps there will be more coming out of the bay and your way. I am well south of you and in my area have had more than in several years. best - glenn


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

They're still thick in Rudee and Lynnhaven so it may be a while before they make that exit and turn right/south


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I'm up that way right now. The water is still abnormally warm for this time of year. There's no bait around at all. None. Squat. No mullet, no spot, no whiting.


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

......they be THICK right now on Surf City Pier......


----------



## Aristokles (Mar 5, 2013)

Fished Ocean View pier for 7 hours last Friday (from 2 hrs. before high tide) and again Monday for 5 hours (starting 3 hours pre-high) and saw exactly TWO spot taken, total for both days. 

On each day I saw one fellow bring in two 20 inch flounder on cut bait (using one of the spot I saw caught!). That was it. 

Friday I could not lose my bait; Monday, something very small kept me reloading the whole time - I never felt a nudge. Threw a double bucktail for the last hour to break the boredom. No takers.

Danged worst time I have ever had at OV - never before totally skunked (on 2 days no less) since 1955. Oh well, the weather was nice but the SW then SE breezes were not helpful.


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

Thick at SeaView Pier also.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Thick at Seaview, Jolly Roger, and Surf City.


----------



## Inshore24 (Oct 17, 2014)

Running hot a little further south down in Surf City right now


----------



## hugehail (May 25, 2013)

We had several nice runs of Spot on Nags Head pier when I was there between Sept 28 and October 3, and I took full advantage. I was thrilled to see this after two years of basically nothing. I was beginning to
think they were gone, never to come back. Hopefully it was just a bad cycle.


----------



## LEADDRAFT (Oct 9, 2001)

NO SPOT Run(s) thus far as far South as Carolina Beach, which is basiclly a Stones Throw from Topsail, (as the bird flies)... I did look into some papers & such, as too WHERE the Spot go & breed, in the Fall.. I dunno bout "Most" of ya'll, though over the years, I've taken akin to "study" some fish to see What in tarnation is going on these past few years.. I have noticed that Big Spot(s) have egg sacks in them, as if they are going to breed, researching, led Me to a few pleasent Surprizes.. Seems AFTER spending the Summer inshore in the creeks/Rivers & esturies, they THEN go Ocean-side OFFSHORE to breed, NO kidding; I never knew this. During the WINTER months Offshore... (DEC~March) AFTER breeding, the *babies* float around, (much like Shrimp do), coming in with the Tide(s), into Esturies et al. in the Spring to become & grow-up into 1 inch or so fish.. Spots Live 1~6 years... So I'm assuming BIG *yellow-bellies* are mature Spots.. eg READ this--> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spot_croaker


----------



## fredsteve (Oct 16, 2013)

LEADDRAFT said:


> NO SPOT Run(s) thus far as far South as Carolina Beach, which is basiclly a Stones Throw from Topsail, (as the bird flies)... I did look into some papers & such, as too WHERE the Spot go & breed, in the Fall.. I dunno bout "Most" of ya'll, though over the years, I've taken akin to "study" some fish to see What in tarnation is going on these past few years.. I have noticed that Big Spot(s) have egg sacks in them, as if they are going to breed, researching, led Me to a few pleasent Surprizes.. Seems AFTER spending the Summer inshore in the creeks/Rivers & esturies, they THEN go Ocean-side OFFSHORE to breed, NO kidding; I never knew this. During the WINTER months Offshore... (DEC~March) AFTER breeding, the *babies* float around, (much like Shrimp do), coming in with the Tide(s), into Esturies et al. in the Spring to become & grow-up into 1 inch or so fish.. Spots Live 1~6 years... So I'm assuming BIG *yellow-bellies* are mature Spots.. eg READ this--> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spot_croaker


Spot have been plentiful in Atlantic Beach this week, so I expect they'll be down your way soon. Man, does it drive me crazy to see people fill up their coolers with 4" fish.


----------

